# Consult codes and Medicaid



## dcraven (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if Medicaid is going to follow suit with Medicare regarding the consultation services? 

Debby Craven, CPC, CHCA


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 16, 2009)

As of yet, my state hasn't provided any guidance. It will be up to each state whether or not they adopt Medicare's guidelines. Is it likely?...yes...IMHO.


----------

